# An awesome drill to improve your understanding of leg kicks.



## andyscriven (Oct 16, 2017)

I have taught Karate and Muay Thai for many years and this drill has been really successful in teaching students different ways to use leg kicks.

The routine is 5 separate kicks put together in one flow drill. As it incorporates angles you can work in safe entry and exit from each move. You can add your own set ups and defenses, making it personal to your style.

Here is the link to the video on my youtube channel. 

Let me know what you think


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 16, 2017)

Agree with 1 and 3 for:

- move "back" leg first.
- circle toward your opponent's "side door".
- move "away" from his back hand punch and back leg kick.

Dis-agree with 2, 4, and 5 for:

- move "front" leg first.
- circle toward your opponent's "front door".
- move "into" his back hand punch and back leg kick.

If your opponent's cannot kick/punch you in a certain distance, no matter how you may move your back foot, the distance between you two has not changed. The moment that you move your "front" foot, the moment that distance between you two may be reduced, when you try to reposition your front foot, your opponent can attack you right at that moment.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 16, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> Agree with 1 and 3 for:
> 
> - move "back" leg first.
> - circle toward your opponent's "side door".
> ...


It's a drill and when used in application without set ups I'd agree with you.
Set ups are an important element and he did state; "...add your own set ups and defenses, making it personal to your style."


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 16, 2017)

Danny T said:


> add your own set ups ...


What kind of set ups can you do when you are outside of the kicking range?

When you are outside of the

- kicking range, your "footwork" can be your set up for your kick.
- punching range, your "kick" can be your set up for your punch.
- clinching range, your "punch" can be your set up for your clinch.


----------



## Danny T (Oct 16, 2017)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> What kind of set ups can you do when you are outside of the kicking range?
> 
> When you are outside of the
> 
> ...


- Footwork...absolutely.
- Punches can set up kicks, knees, and elbows
- Kicks, punches, knees, and elbows can set up the clinch.
All are done with footwork but not with footwork alone as shown in the above drills


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 17, 2017)

Just an aside; pick up your heel when you kick. It gives you more pop.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Oct 17, 2017)

IMO, a "complete instruction" video should have:

1. How to do low roundhouse kick.
2. How to counter low roundhouse kick.
3. How to counter those counters.

To alter the angle of your upper leg when taking a low roundhouse kick is important.






This remind me the Taiji "brush knee" that you catch your opponent's low roundhouse kick and push his shoulder back at the same time.


----------



## marques (Oct 19, 2017)

Thanks for sharing this video. I really enjoy round kicks and particularly leg kicks.

Would like to add that for the external leg kick we aim the ITB for maximum efficiency.




 So near the hip, it seems easier to reach (bigger target) but also easier to be grabbed and requires greater angle (lateral movement) to be reached. Above the knee doesn't require (as much) angle but easier to defend (just moving the knee a bit).

PS: I would step closer for the #5. Actually, I think I would do any movement shorter, but for teaching purposes I understand large movements are better.


----------



## drop bear (Oct 19, 2017)

good drill.


----------

